
15 Lessons Learned While Converting from ASP.NET to .NET Core - randomerr
https://stackify.com/15-lessons-learned-while-converting-from-asp-net-to-net-core/
======
coldacid
(2016)

A lot of these issues have been resolved since the article was originally
written. A few still exist (the Crypto NG .NET APIs) but honestly this piece
could be totally rewritten for the .NET Core 2.x world.

